# CO2 Diffusers



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I have always used CO2 reactors in my tanks, but am going to set up a new one and am going a little cheaper, plus it is a smaller tank.

There are a couple different CO2 diffuser options out there, and I don't know much about them. 

Some have ceramic things. Some have spirals. Some people seem to love Eheim. Some like the glass ones.

Your help would be appreciated.

Ben


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well Ben, 

If you want cheap do what I do. I use a small airstone to break up the CO2. THe stone is actually in the input of the filter. I use this technique on a Fluval 104, which youa re not supposed to do since they can be prone to air lock, but it works great because the airstone breaks the bubbles up enought initially that by the time it gets to the impeller of the filter they are completely dissolved. I get 100% saturation this way and it was very cheap. I use the Lee brand replacable kind. They are white, about 2" long, made of plastic and the "stones" themselves slip over the connector to the airline tubing. They are easy to cut shorter (cut off of where the insert goes, not the other end ) if space is limited. I just removed on of the plastic strips from the bottom of the strainer and I use the airtubing/stone connector joint to hold it in place. Works good for me


----------



## georgiadawgger (Jun 14, 2004)

How small is the tank? I've actually had really good success keeping a stable CO2 level running the airline into the intake strainer of my AC 200 for my girlfriend's 29 g tank.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

It's a 20 High. 

I'm going to use a diffuser. I was just hoping to find some info on the different ones.

I do what you do in my 10 gal. It works fine in small tanks like that I believe.

Ben


----------



## georgiadawgger (Jun 14, 2004)

Have you thought of a Hagen ladder? I think petsolutions.com or bigalsonline has JUST the ladder for $10, and I heard they work better than diffusers.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Don't know much about them. So hadn't thought about it.

I'll look into it.


----------

